# Car insurance for a UK registered car



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Evening all!

We're picking up a UK registered car tomorrow in Fuengirola, just to use for about 3 months before we drive it back to the UK. Does anyone have any suggestions for insurance companies that will insure a UK registered car to be driven in both England and Spain? Thanks


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

My old insurance company LV lets you have 90 days at a time driving abroad. Others only give you 30 days. If you're keeping it on UK plates then just use a UK insurance who give you longer abroad.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Spangles 72 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> We're picking up a UK registered car tomorrow in Fuengirola, just to use for about 3 months before we drive it back to the UK. Does anyone have any suggestions for insurance companies that will insure a UK registered car to be driven in both England and Spain? Thanks


if you do manage to find a company to insure it, check the small print

make sure the car is road legal in the UK - any insurance is more than likely invalid if it isn't


also - if you are resident in Spain (as you are if you're here more than 90 days, whether you register as such or not) it's actually illegal for you to drive a car which you own & isn't on Spanish plates


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Spangles 72 said:


> Evening all!
> 
> We're picking up a UK registered car tomorrow in Fuengirola, just to use for about 3 months before we drive it back to the UK. Does anyone have any suggestions for insurance companies that will insure a UK registered car to be driven in both England and Spain? Thanks


Hola 
Firstly, to stop yourself falling foul of the law, with a little subterfuge, book a ferry trip back for the car, then if you get stopped, produce the ticket and simply say you are here on holiday. 

There are numerous insurance companies in the Costa del Sol, I´ve used Abbeygate in the past, never had a claim or problem. If you get the local English papers, then there will be adverts for insurance companies. 

Davexf


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> also - if you are resident in Spain (as you are if you're here more than 90 days, whether you register as such or not) it's actually illegal for you to drive a car which you own & isn't on Spanish plates


I didn't realise that.... I was told you can drive a UK registered car here for a max of 6 months per year.... is that no longer the case??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Spangles 72 said:


> I didn't realise that.... I was told you can drive a UK registered car here for a max of 6 months per year.... is that no longer the case??


The rules are that you have 3 months to register as resident when you first arrive in Spain. You then have up to a further 3 months to matriculate any foreign vehicle onto Spanish plates.

In essence this gives you up to 6 months from when you arrive in Spain, to drive on UK plates (and no longer than that).


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> The rules are that you have 3 months to register as resident when you first arrive in Spain. You then have up to a further 3 months to matriculate any foreign vehicle onto Spanish plates.
> 
> In essence this gives you up to 6 months from when you arrive in Spain, to drive on UK plates (and no longer than that).


Thanks for that Snikpoh, at least I should be able to keep the car here for 2 or 3 months as planned. 

I will get a Spanish car eventually, I have been looking but they are so expensive here!! Will keep looking!!


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> My old insurance company LV lets you have 90 days at a time driving abroad. Others only give you 30 days. If you're keeping it on UK plates then just use a UK insurance who give you longer abroad.


Thanks for the advice.... I have done as you suggested, got it with Endsleigh, they have given me 90 days European cover, so that will do me fine, thanks for the tip!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stuart Collins, Swansea, insures UK registered cars 365 days a year, anywhere in Europe.
Through him we insured our UK registered cars in Prague and Spain, from addresses permanently outside the UK. Not cheap, though....


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Spangles 72 said:


> Thanks for the advice.... I have done as you suggested, got it with Endsleigh, they have given me 90 days European cover, so that will do me fine, thanks for the tip!



As someone else said, make sure you've read the small print. Assuming you are resident in Spain, as your little flag says, are Endsleigh aware of this fact? Make sure the policy doesn't require you to be resident in the UK as most do, or your insurance may well be invalid and any claim will be refused.


----------



## Spangles 72 (Oct 30, 2013)

brocher said:


> As someone else said, make sure you've read the small print. Assuming you are resident in Spain, as your little flag says, are Endsleigh aware of this fact? Make sure the policy doesn't require you to be resident in the UK as most do, or your insurance may well be invalid and any claim will be refused.


Hi Brocher, we are in Spain at the moment but are not resident, we are only here for just under 3 months then going back to the UK for a few weeks before we return for another 2 months. When we come back we will register as resident and will hopefully have a Spanish registered car by then! So for now, we are officially resident in the UK.


----------

